# ****-A-Poo Back Problems



## bigalcalbisque

My male ****-A-Poo named McLovin will be 9 years old on June 15th of this year. 5 years ago, we took him to a Vet when he seemed to have pulled a muscle in his back, he was a little slow going up the stairs and went to his favorite hiding spot under the bed. We had x-rays done and they were negative for any disc or back problems, the Vet thought he had strained a muscle, gave him some muscle relaxers and he was fine. July 2nd of 2017, same thing happened, we did not do an x-ray, Another Vet gave him Codeine, a muscle relaxant and Prednisone. Vet said he may have a disc issue after examining him. In 3 days he was perfect, finished the Prednisone but stopped the other 2 drugs as he didn't seem to be in pain. Last Saturday, the same thing happened, same medication given, he is as of yesterday perfect again
In McLovin's "normal" life, he walks fine, holds his head up, stands straight, back perfectly straight and flat, all four paws pointing straight forward. Happy as he can be. As most of you know about ****-A-Poos they can jump around a lot because they tend to get excited and bouncy. We try to keep him doing that as little as is humanly possible. The emergency room Vet was really putting the "Up-Sell" on me, I believe that to be true as I did have codeine left that was 40 days expired from the last time that it was prescribed and she started telling me all of the negative things that can happen to my dog should I use it. Doggy Codeine only has a shelf life of about 6 months?? Of course they owned the Pharmacy too. So, they suggested MRI's, specialists, etc. I don't know, I just felt like, really, its not like this is a constant issue, or am I just being cheap and naive. I really love my Dog, actually sometimes more than people, so I want to make sure that I am doing the best thing for him but am not sure what that is. Any feedback would be appreciated.
Al


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Xrays will not always be detailed enough to show back problems so really to know what is going on you need to do an MRI scan which is expensive I am afraid.

Two years ago Molly came in from the garden after yelping and was very sore. In addition the way she used her back legs concerned me for those first few minutes. My vets prescribed painkillers but also referred me to specialist who gave full neuro examination and an MRI scan. She had some very small signs of spinal damage and the MRI scan showed a small area of spinal cord compression and what was probably an area of bruising where a disc had probably moved, compressed the cord briefly and then gone back. The danger was of that disc moving again into the bruised area which could have then caused severe pain, nerve damage or paralysis. She needed to be rested totally for weeks to allow that area to heal. No jumping on or off chairs, no bouncing. no off lead, no stairs and no running. Without the MRI I would have just assumed a slight strain and continued to allow her to exercise after the initial rest and painkillers.

I am possibly more cautious than many and it may just be a slight pull but without checking it out you will not know. 

Incidentally I also use a very well respected veterinary rehab expert to keep Molly fit and well. As well as the disc issue she has luxating patella and had surgery on one knee last year for that


----------



## bigalcalbisque

Thank You 2ndhandgal! We are taking him to another Vet for another opinion and a specialist referral, if he thinks we should see one. I live in the states and am still a British Subject. I am not sure how Vets are in Britain, but over here at least where I live, I just have a trust issue with just about everyone that I have had a relationship with. Maybe it's me.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

I know what you mean about trust. The rehab specialist I see with her is a five hour round trip - but I trust her so it is well worth doing as far as I am concerned. 

The specialist we saw for the MRI was pretty much a means to an end for me for the scan and diagnosis and had none of the expertise I travel for.

I hope you can get him happy and sorted


----------

